
Blockchain enabled Trust and Transparency in supply chains - jQrgen
https://medium.com/@jrgensvenneviknotland/link-to-original-paper-https-www-pdf-archive-com-2017-02-01-project-thesis-anders-j-rgen-project-3921bf4cbdd7#.pwaecog5r
======
StianSando
Sweet article, what are you focusing on in the master thesis?

~~~
jQrgen
The data recording process: How the process of recording information to a
blockchain system can be trusted. A corrupt person or a compromised/hacked
hardware might enter erroneous data or refuse to enter any data at all.

